# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Душа и тело

## Neona

Смыслом жизни может быть что угодно. Но как редко смысл жизни - забота о себе. Каждому хочется любить другого, отдавать всю свою нежность и любовь. А когда этого другого нет - теряется смысл жизни. Многие ищут выхода, но убить тело - это не убить себя! Это убить другого! Тело - это дар! Дар душе для самопознания, для проявления себя здесь. Тело так прекрасно - человеческое тело, через которое душа пишет стихи, рисует, работает, принося пользу. Оно падает в обморок, когда ему больно, избавляя душу от страдания!!! Только человеческое тело падает в обморок, когда ему больно. Забота о нем - это все равно что забота о ком-то. Кому некого любить - тот может полюбить свое тело, заботиться о нем. Надо только понять, что тело - это другой кто-то, это друг души. И одиночество - лучшее средство для познания себя. У кого нет друга - может стать другом себе. Возможно, одиночество - это и есть время познания себя. А смысл жизни у каждого свой, только важно его не терять, а находить!..

----------


## Slipknot

согласна с тем, что одиночество-лучшее время для самопознания. 
но возникает следующий вопрос, уважаемая *Neona*.
А если ты не любишь свое тело? всеми фибрами души?.. 
возникает ответ..-ты его и не полюбишь.

----------


## ~alonely~

не думаю,что забота о своём теле-это всё равно что забота о ком-то. и не могу согласиться с тем,что тело-это кто-то другой,отдельно от души,и поэтому можно с этим кем-то подружиться. для меня,например,тело и душа-это нечто связное,целостное. не могу похваться гармонией между этими двумя составляющими,но и разделяться он не могут.
не понимаю,зачем смыслом жизни ставить заботу о себе,своём теле?! кому это может быть полезно,если никого больше нет...

----------


## Black Angel

В некоторых религиях тело считается темницей души, и душа в нем "сидит и думает" как бы поскорей освободиться. Если не ошибаюсь, то в Индии, смерть воспринимается как праздник, так как считается, что душа обретает свободу.
Насчет того, что одиночество является способом самопознания, то с этим я согласна наполовину. Одиночество это не всегда так уж прям и хорошо, все равно человек не сможет существовать без социума.



> Кому некого любить - тот может полюбить свое тело, заботиться о нем. У кого нет друга - может стать другом себе.


 А вот  это же называется нарциссизм

----------


## MATARIEL

> А вот это же называется нарциссизм


 Больше всего я это ненавижу >_<
Уж лучше ненавидеть это неудобное тело, чем любить его... и я ставлю душу выше тела и разума.

----------


## AGONY

Тело и разум даны в управление. Тело - храм души, если хотите. Так вопрос: зачем это рушить?
Да и мысли (!!) о суициде никак с Духом вашим не связаны, скорее с разумом.
И после этого вы будете утверждать, что ставите Дух выше тела и разума?

----------


## Stas

охти... охти мне... о_О тело - это не храм. тело - тюрьма... телесная, покрытая смертью со всех сторон, стареющая с каждым днём органика. она слабее с каждым днём... а дух - сильнее... он учится, развивается, "мудреет"... воспринимает окружающий мир... по своему конечно. с моим духом, например, связано всё, что связано с разумом. разум - это инструмент, по средствам которого моя душа воспринимает окружающий мир... имхо(!). так что как ни крути душа выше и тела, и разума. тьфу... философские бредни попёрли.(
P.S.: у приговорённого пожизненно есть всего одна мечта - РАЗРУШИТЬ тюрьму в которой он сидит... до основания.

----------


## AGONY

> охти... охти мне... о_О тело - это не храм. тело - тюрьма... телесная, покрытая смертью со всех сторон, стареющая с каждым днём органика. она слабее с каждым днём... а дух - сильнее... он учится, развивается, "мудреет"... воспринимает окружающий мир... по своему конечно. с моим духом, например, связано всё, что связано с разумом. разум - это инструмент, по средствам которого моя душа воспринимает окружающий мир... имхо(!). так что как ни крути душа выше и тела, и разума. тьфу... философские бредни попёрли..


 Так вы считаете, что Всевышний разум настолько примитивен? То, что создано разрушается человеческим умом и поступками, прежде всего. Тело - совершенно, если жить именно в гармонии, в духовном резонансе со Светом и истинной Любовью. 

>у приговорённого пожизненно есть всего одна мечта - РАЗРУШИТЬ тюрьму в которой он сидит... до основания
и кто же вас "приговорил", в таком случае?

----------


## Stas

AGONY, не знаю о  чём Вы мил человек... толкуете. если честно, то я верю только в то, что вижу. всевышнего разума я не видел, так что извините, *разводит руками*. поступки человека происходят по воле разума. (это же очевидно!) а разум подчинён душе. тело - это... тело, две руки, две ноги, туловище по середине... и от того, что вы живёте с постоянно включенной лампочкой в квартире "совершенным" оно от этого не станет... качайтесь, спорт, правильные диеты, ведите здоровый образ жизни!
приговорил? может я сам... *оглядывается по сторонам* мы болтаем о пустом. если интересно пишите ЛС, а то у модераторов появится повод разбрызгать нашу кровь по стенам этого милого форума...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Не очень люблю своё тело, а временами даже ненавижу. Прямо разорвать себя на части хочется...выворачивает от отвращения к этой груде костей и плоти, но это временами. Иногда. В основном просто чувство неудобства какого-то. Хотя часто я даже забываю, когда много думаю например, ну или увлекусь чем-нибудь. Я уже где-то писал, что мне нравится, что можно мыслить, видеть, слышать, перемещаться...насчёт обоняния я всё никак не определюсь, но жрать не хочу, не люблю. И всё остальное тоже наверное. Тело не совершенствую и не разрушаю. Оно всё равно обречено на гибель и гниющее разложение. Оно всё больше и больше вязнет в крепкой паутине этой жизни...неуклюже и уныло перекатывается там по ней. А ведь чисто теоретически можно прямо сейчас просто взять и не дышать. Потерпеть пару минут и всё. Казалось бы, что это так легко!

Хотя должен признать, что всё не так плохо. В определённой интерпретации, я бы даже был бы не против быть человеком или иным телесным существом схожим с человеком, ну...наверное. Даже в моей актуальной интерпретации, в которой существование тела спущено на инертные рельсы, всё положительно...в целом. Но душа моя давно уже собрала чемоданы и ждёт у выхода.

----------


## Святой отец

А мне всегда хотелось выбраться из тела. Мне всегда хочется убить себя, что бы душа освободилась от тела, стала свободна.

----------


## смертник

> А мне всегда хотелось выбраться из тела. Мне всегда хочется убить себя, что бы душа освободилась от тела, стала свободна.


 если убить себя.. душа никогда свободной не станет

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> если убить себя.. душа никогда свободной не станет


 Не факт,причём вообще не факт.

----------


## Святой отец

> если убить себя.. душа никогда свободной не станет


 Она как раз таки и станет свободной от обречённого на гибель тела.

----------


## Kali-Ma

О чем тема? Как будто уже кто-то доказал, что душа есть! Обсуждать несуществующее - как это по-философски!))

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> О чем тема? Как будто уже кто-то доказал, что душа есть! Обсуждать несуществующее - как это по-философски!))


 Ещё никто не доказал, что души нету. )

----------


## Alex22

> Ещё никто не доказал, что души нету. )


 Поэтому и по-философски! Что никто ничего еще не доказал.)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ещё никто не доказал, что души нету. )


 Наоборот - наука установила, что души нет. Анатомия человека - наука серьезная. Скольких распотрошила - нет души! Где она? В чем содержится? Так что отсутствие  как раз факт-с!)

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Наоборот - наука установила, что души нет. Анатомия человека - наука серьезная. Скольких распотрошила - нет души! Где она? В чем содержится? Так что отсутствие  как раз факт-с!)


 Как бы это глупо ни звучало, но просто это за пределами человеческого понимания, а тем более наук)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Как бы это глупо ни звучало, но просто это за пределами человеческого понимания, а тем более наук)


 Это не то чтобы глупо, это когда аргументы кончаются, оппонент начинает так говорить))
Меня тут пытались обаять Свидетели Иеговы. Так на многие мои научные аргументы примерно так и отвечали: Любящий Творец именно так и создал всё! Ни "почему именно так", ни "как" аргументов у них нет: так создано, выше человеческого понимания))

----------


## Alex22

Наглядный пример зарождения религии. И ее научное объяснение.
http://shkolazhizni.ru/archive/0/n-19593/

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Это не то чтобы глупо, это когда аргументы кончаются, оппонент начинает так говорить))
> Меня тут пытались обаять Свидетели Иеговы. Так на многие мои научные аргументы примерно так и отвечали: Любящий Творец именно так и создал всё! Ни "почему именно так", ни "как" аргументов у них нет: так создано, выше человеческого понимания))


 Но у меня аргументы есть(честно) и ещё могут быть(тоже честно) но мне просто влом)) и я не свидетель Иеговы, мне не нужно агитировать, проповедовать вам ))

----------


## Дима_

> Наоборот - наука установила, что души нет. Анатомия человека - наука серьезная. Скольких распотрошила - нет души! Где она? В чем содержится? Так что отсутствие  как раз факт-с!)


 Типа "Если мы это не видели - значит этого нет" ? Если ты это не видел - значит нету того, с помощью чего можно было бы это увидеть. Если нет такого инструмента - то конечно ты не увидишь. Уровень радиации ты не можешь проверить - у тебя нет такого органа чувств. Поэтому по твоей логике радиации нет. Однако, если ты включишь прибор, ты узнаешь что ты в зараженной зоне. То есть существование радиации НЕ зависит от того ,смог ли ты узнать о ней. А если ты о ней не знаешь, это не значит что её нет !

----------


## vain

один преподаватель по физике(а вообще она биофизик,с ней на эту тему хорошо подискутировать можно)) говорит,что души,как составляющей тела,того,что имело бы массу,нет.
интересно,ведь мир подразделяют на материальный и нематериальный(духовный),получается,что душа-нематериальна,абстрактное понятие

----------


## четыр

Я осознаю себя как ум и тело .
 Я не хочу быть умом .
 Я не хочу быть телом .

----------

